# Metal Filings in Trans/Hydraulic Filter



## BoJensen (Aug 7, 2019)

Hey guys, not sure if it's a common New Holland thing but I cant find anything out about it. I have a New Holland T7 190 with a power command transmission and went to change the big filter inside of the plastic housing and there is a fair amount of metal filings sitting in the bottom of the housing. Tractor had 1490 hours and the big filter has never been changed but the smaller inline filter was changed at 125 hours. Anyone have any advice or knowledge about this?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I have no idea, but when I seen your heading the picture that came to mind was $$$$$ as they were floating away. Maybe I'm old school, about any metal shavings in ANY place around an engine, tranny or hydraulic system. I hope I'm wrong in your situation, best of luck.

BTW, welcome to HT, but you might want to post this also on NAT if you already haven't.

Larry


----------

